# Mail et accusé de reception



## fas64 (3 Novembre 2009)

Bonjour à tous,

Je suis sous snow léopard, et dans MAIL je n'ai plus d'accusé de réception de mes email envoyés.

S.O.S.

Merci d'avance à vous.

Cordialement.

Mail c'est pour "Internet et Réseau"&#8230; On nigaud


----------



## Aliboron (3 Novembre 2009)

Bonjour et bienvenue sur les forums de MacGénération !

Si on comprend bien, tu avais jusque là des accusés de réception de tes emails envoyés. Du coup, quelques questions :

- c'est avec Mail sous Snow Leopard que tu envoyais les messages pour lesquels tu obtenais des AR ?
- si oui, quelle est la méthode que tu employais pour inclure tes demandes (vu que ce n'est pas nativement prévu) ?
- qu'est-ce qui a changé entretemps (mise à jour, logiciel, etc.) ?
- tu es sûr que, côté correspondant(s), les choses n'ont pas changé (pour pouvoir recevoir des AR, il faut qu'il y ait une demande, mais aussi que le correspondant soit en mesure d'en envoyer) ?

Sinon, merci de donner plus de précisions...


----------



## fas64 (3 Novembre 2009)

Bonjour Bernard,

Merci pour tes souhaits de bienvenue,

- c'est avec Mail sous Léopard que j'avais jusque là des accusés de réception de mes emails envoyés
- J'utilisais l'application "Avosmac2Notification"
- j'ai effectué la migration sous SNOW ainsi que les màj via Préférences Système
- j'ai fais des tests avec différents correspondants habituels, et RIEN

Voilà ou j'en suis.

Merci à toi

François


----------



## pascalformac (3 Novembre 2009)

il y a peut etre eu un changement avec cet utilitaire
peut etre tes correspondants doivent  REvalider l'autorisation de renvoi d'un AR...

rappel :
 beaucoup de gens ou clients Email refusent de traiter les AR
(à juste titre , doublement du trafic , fondamentalement ... inutile)


----------



## Anonyme (3 Novembre 2009)

En plus les accusés sont utilisés par les spammeurs car ils peuvent valider l'existence d'une adresse email. C'est principalement pour ça que c'est désactivé par défaut.


----------



## Aliboron (3 Novembre 2009)

fas64 a dit:


> - J'utilisais l'application "Avosmac2Notification"


Hé bé voilà ! On va donc pouvoir reformuler la question : *"Existe-t-il une version de cet utilitaire compatible avec SnowLeopard ?"* 

Je ne suis pas utilisateur et ne peux donc pas répondre, ne sachant pas ce que fait exactement cet outil. Peut-être y a-t-il des pistes sur le site de la revue (voire un article dans le magazine). 

Sinon, il est aussi possible d'ajouter une ligne d'en-tête supplémentaire "Disposition-Notification-To" directement dans les préférences de Mail. Faut voir si ça te suffit, au moins en attendant. Une recherche sur le forum devrait te donner quelques pistes (comme par exemple par ici, mais il y en a plein d'autres)...

Pour ce qui est de la fiabilité et de l'intérêt des AR, tout a déjà été dit, ci dessus mais aussi à de nombreuses reprises sur le forum.


----------



## pascalformac (3 Novembre 2009)

Aliboron a dit:


> Hé bé voilà ! On va donc pouvoir reformuler la question : *"Existe-t-il une version de cet utilitaire compatible avec SnowLeopard ?"* .


oui
c'est en theorie le cas
mais.... c'est pas forcement la version utilisée par le demandeur de réactivation de cette option (douteuse et fort heureusement de moins en moins utilisée pour les raisons développées ici et ailleurs)


----------

